# Socal Herf and shoot day #2



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

Hey guys.

I had a good time with our last herf and shoot day.
Since the emmys are over and work is calming down
Another trip to the range is sounding good.

Any how looking at October. 

Anyone wanting to come out and do some smoking and shooting are welcome. Please post what days next moth are good for you guys
We have 7,14,27,28 these are the non match weekend days of the month. will be an early morning shoot like last time.
I would like to finalize a date by the 30th of this month.


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

bump


----------



## reflex (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm up for it!:gn The 14th or the 27th look good for me :tu :ss


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

Sundays are the best for me, so I'm good for the 7th, 14th, or the 28th.


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm finalizing this with a few other freinds that want to come.

looking like 14, 27, 28 seems either way we go were lossing someone.

will finalize tonight. If anyone is able to swing one of the other days let me know.


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

Wow no replys.

Anyway for who ever wants to go.
will be either the 27 or 28th have family stuff to do this weekend.


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

Ouch! Good to see Reflex and I have officially become nobodies.:r
I think we were waiting for you to talk with your friends as your last post had said. I'm voting for the 28th.


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

either day is good for me and my friends end up going down to 3 and there good either day also 

The Pict and Reflex could either of you guys do the other day?


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

Assuming you meant the 27th, Reflex seemed to be good for it in his last post.
I'll have to check with She Who Must Be Obeyed and see if I'm allowed out. Promise you won't make fun of me if I show up slightly bruised? :r


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

If you can the 27th then we can set it for that.

I'll bring some bandaids for yha..

would be eairly morning like before meeting at the dennys at 8am
most of us left last time around noon 1pm which is the norm.

But its all good


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

ok ok . kick me in the ass 

Turns out i have made plans with the wife and kids for the 27th last month
some kinda of special members only thing for holloween at the LA zoo.
which my wife so kindly (yelled)remined me off.

any how so lets make it the 28th for sure.
Let me know who can make it.
I have 1 freinds, 1perosn from work and a brotherinlaw comming so far.

so we will say 8am again at dennys.

please post when you know for sure if you can or can't make it.


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

Unfortunately the 28th won't be good for me as I have a rather large Halloween party to attend on the 27th that I was invited to last Monday.
Sorry


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm still plaing on going.

I will keep you guys informed but the fires are lingering around the area of the range. Hopfully it will not hit us.

Ill let you all know.

Sorry to here you will not bealbe to make the range meet 
sooner or later we will get togeather..

but invention is always open buddy.


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

Update

Range still looks good as of last night.

Fire was west of the range and continued west.
The parks department has not issued a firewarning nor closed us.
so we are open for the time being.

so range day is still on for sunday morning meeting at 8am dennys 
shoot me a pm letting me know your coming and if you need directions..


----------



## reflex (Mar 1, 2006)

I have to do clean up this weekend from the fire so I won't be able to make it.
I'll try for the next one.
Thanks!


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

No a prob reflex 
catch you on the next run.


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

OK guys 

As of last night the parks department has closed the angeles forest down untill the end of the fire season.

figures they would wait till right before the weekend..

any how im so icching to get out so as soon as it opens will head and and post back


----------

